
Ask HN: How do I buy crude oil? - isolate
I believe oil prices are going to go back up, how do I go about buying some oil?  Is there any benefit to using a discount brokerage or can I just walk into my bank?  I&#x27;m in Canada, does that matter?  What kind of fees are acceptable?  I have modest investing experience, enough to know that mutual funds are generally a rip-off.  I don&#x27;t have a financial advisor at the moment.<p>I know it&#x27;s a bit off-topic but I don&#x27;t really trust people&#x27;s opinion on other forums.<p>Update: I don&#x27;t want to buy physical oil, just some bits that say I own something that is more or less a direct function of oil prices.
======
bigiain
This probably isn't super helpful, but it's quite an interesting read:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-03/that-
time-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-03/that-time-i-tried-
to-buy-some-crude-oil)

~~~
isolate
I should really fix my submission!

------
dkhenry
Are you asking how to buy physical oil, have it delivered to you so you can
hold onto it ? If you are then the quick answer is you don't, you don't have
the infrastructure to take delivery or to hold the oil. However if you just
want to "invest" directly in oil you will be looking into setting up a Futures
account and trade Future Options.

Your best bet however it to just invest in Power Shares Oil ETF, it will
mostly track oil, and its the most hands off approach
[http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=DBO+Interactive#{%22allow...](http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=DBO+Interactive#{%22allowChartStacking%22:true})

~~~
isolate
That's great info, thanks.

Sorry, I didn't mean physical oil, but I appreciate the just-in-case
correction nevertheless :)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-03/that-
time-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-03/that-time-i-tried-
to-buy-some-crude-oil)

